# Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh Member Wins Hindu Temple Election



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 11, 2010)

<!--div class="source_url" --><!-- /div -->

*Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh member wins Hindu temple election *

By Gurpreet Singh 
Publish Date: February 11, 2010 



Almost three months after the Guru Nanak Sikh Temple election was won by an orthodox Sikh youth slate, the Surrey Hindu Temple election has gone to a group led by a member of an ultranationalist Hindu group.

On January 31, *Parshotam Goel*, a member of the Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh (RSS), was elected president of the temple governed by the Vedic Hindu Cultural Society of B.C., soundly defeating a slate led by *Sunny Chohan*. The RSS is a volunteer group that advocates vociferously for a Hindu India.

Goel’s election coincided with the martyrdom day of *Mohandas Gandhi*, the father of the Indian nation and an international peace icon. He was assassinated by *Nathuram Godse*, a Hindu extremist formerly associated with the RSS, on January 30, 1948. The RSS was banned for about a year after Gandhi’s murder.

In an interview with the _Straight_, Goel dismissed critics who have accused the RSS of being against minorities, including Muslims and Christians, and wanting to turn India into a theocratic Hindu state. “The RSS is not a terrorist group,” he said. “It does not operate secretly. It’s a true nationalist group that teaches us to be proud Hindus. How does that harm secularism?’’

Goel, who was also elected in 2005, is the only member of the winning slate with strong ties to the RSS. He acknowledged that he supported the RSS campaign for the construction of a Hindu temple in the ancient Indian city of Ayodhya, the reputed birthplace of Lord Ram, a beloved Hindu god. Hindu militants had pulled down the Babri mosque on a disputed site in 1992, triggering violence that continued on and off for years. Hindu leaders claimed that the mosque was built by former Muslim rulers who had destroyed an original Ram temple. 

A fiery Hindu preacher, *Sadhvi Rithambara*, was blamed for inciting the mobs in Ayodhya with her anti-Muslim oratory. According to Goel, she has twice visited the Surrey Hindu Temple. “We had also invited former RSS leader *K. S. Sudarshan* in the past and wish to invite the current chief, [Mohan] Bhagwat,’’ he said. 

Goel said he is focusing more on issues relating to “the community at large’’, emphasizing that he wants to educate youth about the real values of Hinduism and contribute to the betterment of Surrey Memorial Hospital. In 2007, he helped create the Hindu-Sikh Unity Campaign to bring Hindus and moderate Sikhs together to counter pro-Khalistan Sikh separatists in B.C.




<HR SIZE=1 noShade>*Source URL:* http://www.straight.com/article-288479/vancouver/rss-member-wins-hindu-temple-election


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 11, 2010)

RSS is basically a wing of BJP.BJP was formed from the *Bhartiya Jan Sangh* .

All India Congress when translated to Hindi means *Akhil Bhartiya Jan Sangh.*

Both are same .Some people may be fooled that Sonia Gandhi,Manmohan Singh are better for the Sikhs but they are mistaken.LK Advani himself claims that it was BJP which pressurised Indra Gandhi to attack Darbar Sahib,Amritsar.Actually every thing happens according to the Hindutva agenda no matter which party is in the center.

So it doesn't matter whether a Congress candidate wins some where or BJP one.

The following video from youtube shows this that basically the agenda of differently named parties is same and the Hindutva groups operate "legally" to oppress Sikhs in India :

YouTube- Hindutva groups operate legally in India to oppress Sikhs

In the above video you can also see *K.S.Sudarshan* with none other than the Badal dal Delhi leader Onkar Thapar.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 11, 2010)

From the news posted above ( *Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh member wins Hindu temple election ) *it is apparent that the RSS ( aka BJP ) are aggressively spreading their tentacles overseas by attempting also to infiltrate Sikh Gurdwaras / organizations to fulfill their hidden agenda ! Hopefully our overseas Sikh leaders are wide awake and aware of this situation!


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 11, 2010)

That is a good point Soul_Jyot ji. These are very crafty people and it won't be easy but has to be doggedly pursued.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure how winning a hindu temple election is connected to spreading tentacles in Sikhism but its not a good sign that RSS is getting influence outside India. 

I think in the UK it really would have to do with Muslims getting influence. otherwise, it makes no sense to me why Youth or even Oldies will support RSS. RSS and its Sangh fellows restrict freedom which youngies don't like. 

To be honest, I don't really go to temple in Australia so I wouldn't know if they are gaining influence here. Although, the biggest Non-Southy temple here is of Gujratis and they are quite into their BJP and RSS.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 11, 2010)

Also, I really hate these Sadhvis who have given up everything in favour of firing up the crowds for riots. There fire up the crowd much worse than the men.

They use emotive words to make the men feel like their own sister or mother is being attacked. I remember my dad was watching one of the dharmic talks by Sadhvi Ritambhara on Sadhna channel. The entire crowd was crying. It would be good if she used it for good things like this rather than destructing structures.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 11, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> Also, I really hate these Sadhvis who have given up everything in favour of firing up the crowds for riots. There fire up the crowd much worse than the men.
> 
> They use emotive words to make the men feel like their own sister or mother is being attacked. I remember my dad was watching one of the dharmic talks by Sadhvi Ritambhara on Sadhna channel. The entire crowd was crying. It would be good if she used it for good things like this rather than destructing structures.




This is really interesting stuff that you are reporting. What motivates people like this. They exist in every religion. (Maybe not all, forgive me.) There is a Christian preacher on TV who does this. One of his sermons can last for an hour and a half. He has everyone believing they are being stalked by The Evil X -- which turns out to be "sex" -- but he never gets to his point until an audience of 5000 people are quivering and shaking and sobbing and making confessions. It is criminal IMHO.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 11, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> This is really interesting stuff that you are reporting. What motivates people like this. They exist in every religion. (Maybe not all, forgive me.) There is a Christian preacher on TV who does this. One of his sermons can last for an hour and a half. He has everyone believing they are being stalked by The Evil X -- which turns out to be "sex" -- but he never gets to his point until an audience of 5000 people are quivering and shaking and sobbing and making confessions. It is criminal IMHO.



Having studied marketing and linguistics I can purely look at it from that prespective. Its all using subconscious signals which brings people's guards down. 

I remember Rithambhara devi talking about her family once. The kind of poverty she had to go through. She used lots of emotive language and symbolism to get people's attention. Plus she has a voice which would make anyone adopt her as their mother. 

It went something like this(translation):

"Believe in god and you find happiness. Believe in money and you never will. 

We(I) lived in so much poverty. We had no shoes. My mother had it the worst. She would feed us and she would not eat. She would make us sleep with growling in her stomach. One night her hunger was really strong.(At this point she starts crying. So does the crowd).

She went outside and ate the dried mud.(crowd crying along with her). She cried and ate the mud but her belief in god never shook. 

The next day we had a sadhu come to our house. We had no food for ourselves, what would we give the sadhu. My mother hit her head on the wall and said 'God, what do I give the sadhu when my kids go hungry'.(at this stage the crowd is going crazy). Then she tore off a cloth and put some seeds in it and she said 'The sadhu should never go hungry'. 

She goes on a bit more about this then she says.

Today at this place we feed thousands of people every hour. So many of you will have the food here. It all goes back to my mother's belief in god. Sometime I say to myself 'come back mother and see. Come back and eat a stomach full of food. We feed thousands. Your small stomach will fill easily'" At this point, the crowd is just about collapsing from the crying.


Anyways, the point of all this is the emotive words and symbolism.

belief in god
consumerism
poverty 
no shoes
growling stomach
mother not eating - anyone who has watched Mother India will know this
eating dried mud/clay
Sadhu
giving alms to the sadhu
sadhu not going hungry - Saeen itna deejeye, ja me kutum samay, main bhi bhooka na rahun, mera sadh na bhooka jay. 

Most of these have been experienced by people in India. It has subconsciously set in their memories. You just need to get it out and see the result. 

As an example. I am an only child. I have no subconscious memories of a sister so I never get worked up at "bhen****" or "behenon pe atyachaar hua". I have no face to put in the mind image when someone says "your sister". Therefore, I have no picture of someone fornicating with this supposed sister. 

On the other hand, I once hear my mum crying while I was sleeping. She had lost money in an airline ticket. I was deep asleep but i jumped out of bed to console her. I knew the cry even while deep sleeping because its in the memory from childhood.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 11, 2010)

Aus_Desi ji

A very powerful and convincing explanation. I have to mull on this more often.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 12, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> Not sure how winning a hindu temple election is connected to spreading tentacles in Sikhism but its not a good sign that RSS is getting influence outside India.
> 
> I think in the UK it really would have to do with Muslims getting influence. otherwise, it makes no sense to me why Youth or even Oldies will support RSS. RSS and its Sangh fellows restrict freedom which youngies don't like.
> 
> To be honest, I don't really go to temple in Australia so I wouldn't know if they are gaining influence here. Although, the biggest Non-Southy temple here is of Gujratis and they are quite into their BJP and RSS.


 
This is just one example of how some one who claims that he is neutral towards RSS and it's offshoots but becomes passionate when some finger is raised at it's functioning.

I have come across many such examples in the past also.Interestingly their arguments are also similar.

RSS claims that a number of Sikhs support them in Punjab but when RSS Punjab chief Rulda was shot not a single Sikh came out on the streets to protest.

His funeral was attended mostly by BJP leaders including the Badal duo only


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 12, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> Having studied marketing and linguistics I can purely look at it from that prespective. Its all using subconscious signals which brings people's guards down.
> 
> I remember Rithambhara devi talking about her family once. The kind of poverty she had to go through. She used lots of emotive language and symbolism to get people's attention. Plus she has a voice which would make anyone adopt her as their mother.
> 
> ...


 
Here is an example of a cheli of "Sadhvi" Rithambara :

YouTube- Hindu girl preaching hatred

She is talking about other religions and countries.Had this been in a really neutral country she would have been under some "Anti Terrorist Act" or "National Security Act" .Not only this had any person of minority community said just 1/4 of this he would have been in jail "indefinately" .No body is blind ,everyone knows an unknown number of Sikhs are in jail these days just for protesting "peacefully" against derawaad.

Another example of Sadhvi Rithambara's cheli is Hindu terrorist Sadhvi Pragya Thakur directly responsible for blood shed at Malagaon .We all know nothing will happen to her in India but had this been a really neutral and secular country Thakur would have been hanged by now as happened with Bhai Satwant,Bhai Jinda,Bhai Sukha who were responsible for killing 1 person each and that too for a reason.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 12, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> This is just one example of how some one who claims that he is neutral towards RSS and it's offshoots but becomes passionate when some finger is raised at it's functioning.
> 
> I have come across many such examples in the past also.Interestingly their arguments are also similar.
> 
> ...



I became "passionate" because I could not see how RSS winning a Hindu temple election could infiltrate Sikh Gurudwaras in UK. Sure if they won a Gurudwara election then I might agree. Although I don't support them I think hindus should have the freedom to elect whoever they want given the voting is free and fair as is the case with any democratic vote. 

I am not sure what i have to do with Rulda Singh but I do not support killing anyone in cold blood like that. What if it had started a riot? What if more people were killed due to it?

If Rulda Singh really was bad(to be honest I don't even know who he is), then Sikhs who opposed him should have protested.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 12, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> She is talking about other religions and countries.Had this been in a really neutral country she would have been under some "Anti Terrorist Act" or "National Security Act" .Not only this had any person of minority community said just 1/4 of this he would have been in jail "indefinately" .No body is blind ,everyone knows an unknown number of Sikhs are in jail these days just for protesting "peacefully" against derawaad.
> 
> Another example of Sadhvi Rithambara's cheli is Hindu terrorist Sadhvi Pragya Thakur directly responsible for blood shed at Malagaon .We all know nothing will happen to her in India but had this been a really neutral and secular country Thakur would have been hanged by now as happened with Bhai Satwant,Bhai Jinda,Bhai Sukha who were responsible for killing 1 person each and that too for a reason.



I feel sorry for that kid. She's been throughly brainwashed. 

"Hum nahi darte in visphotakon se" haha I doubt She has ever seen a visphot. She would **** her pants. 

Like I said, I don't support any of these stupid Sadhus and Sashvis who give up everything and do nothing but create problems. There certainly exists a "Bhagva terrorism" and I think it needs to be eradicated.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 12, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> I feel sorry for that kid. She's been throughly brainwashed.
> 
> "Hum nahi darte in visphotakon se" haha I doubt She has ever seen a visphot. She would **** her pants.
> 
> Like I said, I don't support any of these stupid Sadhus and Sashvis who give up everything and do nothing but create problems. There certainly exists a "Bhagva terrorism" and I think it needs to be eradicated.


 
Your flip flop on various hindutva related issues is interesting.

Recent one is in which you have written a whole essay on "Sadhvi" Rithambara and then claim you have no interest in them.

By the way that is not an isolated case of brainwash or "hatred training" .Some 30,000 such camps are held in India daily where such training plus "arms training" is given in connivance with GOI .


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 12, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> Your flip flop on various hindutva related issues is interesting.
> 
> Recent one is in which you have written a whole essay on "Sadhvi" Rithambara and then claim you have no interest in them.



If you didn't get what it was about then I don't need to explain it to you. 



> By the way that is not an isolated case of brainwash or "hatred training" .Some 30,000 such camps are held in India daily where such training plus "arms training" is given in connivance with GOI .



I am sure GOI will take care of it if it becomes a problem. I don't need to lose sleep over it.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 12, 2010)

AusDesi said:


> If you didn't get what it was about then I don't need to explain it to you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure GOI will take care of it if it becomes a problem. I don't need to lose sleep over it.



Aus Desi ji

I am not sure about that. After reading about Sadvi Rithrambara in your articles yesterday, I stayed up very late last night doing some reading -- found something VERY interesting in Google Books.

More later but the book threw a gripping light on why RSS will not let go of its unrelenting message of hatred.

This is not a small matter! The "ascetic" woman in question supposedly retired from a public and political life and now runs an "ashram" for destitute women, their children and orphans. More about the book later -- it sent chills down my spine. Why do I seem so suspicious? All I could think was -- Is this so called ashram leased for 99 years by the government of Utar Pradesh akin to a "training" camp. There is more than one of these by the way. The residents literally worship this woman and she is for them *Kaamadhayna, the cow which fulfills all desires* of myth and legend. The image is a very powerful one that triggers deep emotions and attachments. They owe their very survival to her and the children know and will know nothing else but her message.

Also - there already are RSS elements within gurdwaras here in the US.


----------



## sachbol (Feb 12, 2010)

Soul_jyot said:


> From the news posted above ( *Rashtriya Swayamsevak Sangh member wins Hindu temple election ) *it is apparent that the RSS ( aka BJP ) are aggressively spreading their tentacles overseas by attempting also to infiltrate Sikh Gurdwaras / organizations to fulfill their hidden agenda ! Hopefully our overseas Sikh leaders are wide awake and aware of this situation!



RSS is successfully controlling SGPC. Cancelling Nanakshahi Calender, Treatment to Prof. Darshan Singh Ragi and a recent photograph of Makkarji (dressed in RSS uniform)touching the feet of RSS chief ( Who was sitting on a throne) are proof of it. Long back people of this type had succeeded in infiltrating Baani of Dasam Patshah by including verses like Charitripakhyan.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I thank Soul_Jyot also -- and am starting to understand RSS as I never before did. This is not a small matter and never has been.


----------

